# Adding butters to MP base?



## littlepixie12 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have question. So Sunday I made some soap bars and I added olive oil and the soap came out really hard! Like no lather at all. 

So I was thinking that cause the MP base has Palm Oil and Coconut Oil in it, it was overkill. But my question is, when you are using MP base can you add other additives like mango butter, Cocoa Butter or Aloe Vera liquid? 

I get my bases from brambleberry.com

Thanks!


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 23, 2009)

I've added butters, but in very low amounts!  Generally no more than a teaspoon or two per pound of base.  

I have added shea up to 1 oz per pound of base, but needed to boost the lather by adding sugar as well.  Still not great lather, but it worked for the person that requested that type of bar.


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 23, 2009)

SilverMaple said:
			
		

> I've added butters, but in very low amounts!  Generally no more than a teaspoon or two per pound of base.
> 
> I have added shea up to 1 oz per pound of base, but needed to boost the lather by adding sugar as well.  Still not great lather, but it worked for the person that requested that type of bar.



oh okay thanks! I probably added way to much... I think 6oz to one pound.    totally hard and didnt lather at all.


----------

